# where can i download a new driver free?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have apparently accidently deleted a network driver from a laptop.. I can only get online through ethernet cable not through the wireless. Where can I find a free driver to download to a Dell laptop with windows 7?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ceresone said:


> I have apparently accidently deleted a network driver from a laptop.. I can only get online through ethernet cable not through the wireless. Where can I find a free driver to download to a Dell laptop with windows 7?


Go to the Dell website and choose Drivers. and then put in your machine and download it from there.

Here is the page to start with. Choose your machine 

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/ProductSelector/Select/FamilySelection?CategoryPath=all-products%2Fesuprt_laptop&DisplayCrumbs=Product%2BType%40%2CLaptops&rquery=na


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, A.R--it was my son's laptop-and this worked perfectly


----------

